# For HarrySin



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Mate

I just saw this 
I thought you and Tom would get a kick out of this 

A router base plate that comes with a 40mm guide as a standard item 

Now if someone ask where to get one you can point them to this link ..

Includes 8 popular size bushings:

11mm, 11.11mm, 13mm, 15.9mm, 17mm, 20mm, 24mm, 30mm, & 40mm plus one more to take on the PC type guides...

Milescraft - Universal Power Tool Attachments & Accessories - EU Router TurnLock™ - Base Plate / Metal Nose Bushing Set

plate will fit many routers
http://www.milescraft.com/service/eurmk.pdf

http://www.milescraft.com/groups/euturnlock.html
http://www.milescraft.com/stores.html
http://www.milescraft.com/instruction/1251.pdf

============


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, this calls for a celebration, America has come of age and entered the 21st Century!
Over the next few months I'm sure there are going to be many posts admitting that metric makes design of projects so simple. Thank you Bob for posting that link which I suspect will be well used in coming days.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

But I should note that part number for the guide set is NOT available in the USA,only for the UK/AU market place  but I'm sure once someone has the part number a email or phone call to MilesCraft could get a set.. 

========



harrysin said:


> Bob, this calls for a celebration, America has come of age and entered the 21st Century!
> Over the next few months I'm sure there are going to be many posts admitting that metric makes design of projects so simple. Thank you Bob for posting that link which I suspect will be well used in coming days.


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hey Mate
> 
> I just saw this
> I thought you and Tom would get a kick out of this
> ...


Hi Bj.
If I wanted to get the 11.11 MM and 17 MM bushings in brass to fit my Porter Cable router what would be the closest sizes?5/16" for 11.11mm and 9/16 for 17mm? I suppose the bass bushings should be exactly the same as the metric ones in order to work with the Miles Craft inlay kit?
Thank you as always.
Ken.


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

I just looked closely at the link you provided and I think I know the answer:
11.11MM = 7/16"
17 MM = 11/16"
.Please let me know if I'm right.
Thanks.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Does Milescraft make/sell a 1-1/2" OD bushing?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

In brass below

Inlay Sets - Lee Valley Tools

======



distrbd said:


> I just looked closely at the link you provided and I think I know the answer:
> 11.11MM = 7/16"
> 17 MM = 11/16"
> .Please let me know if I'm right.
> Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

No, but you can make your own TurnLock adapter to take on the 1 1/2" ones,it's a little tricky but not to bad..  see snapshot below..

But I will note all the 1 1/2" guide type have a very short stem (1/4" long the norm) that's why MilesCraft will not make/list one, they will not work with many of the fixtures they make and sale.. 


=======

========


RJM60 said:


> Does Milescraft make/sell a 1-1/2" OD bushing?


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> In brass below
> 
> ...


Yes I know I can get an inlay kit any where but they don't have the 17 MM equivalent of Milescraft bushing.
I think I can get a 3/4" OD brass bushing and file it down to 11/16".
Thank you for the link BJ.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

That's interesting.That set previously only went up to 30mm. I wonder if the 40mm is available seperately.
BTW, so far as I know, the European and US sets are specific. i.e., the bushings from the one don't fit in the other.
I think Sauter Sägeblätter, Oberfräse, Oberfräser, Kreissägeblätter, Fräswerkzeuge, Holzfräser, Fräsköpfe, Frästisch are their main European agents.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> That's interesting.That set previously only went up to 30mm. I wonder if the 40mm is available seperately.
> BTW, so far as I know, the European and US sets are specific. i.e., the bushings from the one don't fit in the other.
> I think Sauter Sägeblätter, Oberfräse, Oberfräser, Kreissägeblätter, Fräswerkzeuge, Holzfräser, Fräsköpfe, Frästisch are their main European agents.
> 
> ...


The idea I had was to use this inlay kit with two routers one to cut the outline using the milescraft baseplate and 11.11 mm bushing and cut the recess with another router using a brass bushing (not milescraft) but the brass bushing has to be excatly the same size as Milescraft one or it doesn't work.


----------

